# BerriGoodBettas Journal :)



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

So, I started with 1 betta and now, have 7 males, and 8 females. I successfully spawned two--my rosetail and my HMPK. My females are in two Chi's, with extra filtration and a wonderful heater. I have substrate and plants on the bottom and, they are so friendly!

My males are in 3 gallon glass cylinder bowls, and have the either whisper 1-3 gallon or sponge filters in them. I have now added plants and will have more coming. I did a major change today, giving all the males some pebbles on bottom, and a live plant. I have plants on the way, including hornwart and a 12 pack of low life plants. I plan on doing a nice planted bowl for each male. The females have plants in their tanks already.

I just moved my first back of fry, a little over a month, into a NPT with decorations that are good resting places, but filled with moss to make them save. I have two xl sponge filters on both sides. As they grow bigger, I will add an internal filter as well..the current can be controlled and it really clears the water of any debris. The holes are just too risky on it, however and I am afraid it will suck up the fry so, I pulled it out and put a sponge filter at each corner.

My first spawn has over 40 fry and they are doing extremely well. They are now curious and active, and seem to have personalities. They are in the 10 gal NPT and really seem to enjoy it.

Second spawn has more they I can count. They are in a 5 gallon grow up right now, with plants, floating plants and moss balls, which they seem to like to rest on. I have had maybe 3 losses--but they were not thriving so, I had to cull. 

I am feeding mw, bw and ww to all. The first batch is now getting bbs (not always) and daphnia. They also get the worms in between feedings. 

Second batch is only on worms. The daphnia still was too large for them and I dont think they are able to get the food yet.

I started both fry spawns on egg yolk for the first few days. I noticed the grow well with this type of feeding. I remove it every night, using a turkey baster with a slanted piece of hose, so I can just skim the bottom and not suck up fry. 

I also make my own extract, using a tea mixture from IAL, imported from malaysia.

I am in love with this hobby, to the point of hoping to make it a full time job. It's a lot of work but so well worth it. I have found so many ways to make things myself, and save tons of money. And, it works just as well this way. 

I really care deeply for my fish, as I do with my other animals. I can't wait to come home from woke, so I can continue to take care of them again. I love how they get excited when they see me. Many will swim into my hands. Others aren't took keen on it. I just think removing them with a gentle palm is nicer on their bodies and, I clamp my hand in a way that, they are warm and secure for transfers. 

Anyway, I just wanted to start with how i care for my fish, before I really get into a journal.

When I sell, my name will be BerriGoodBettas. It's an offshoot of my name and I usd the first two words, with my home businesses that I had before.

Good night and God bless,
Kelly


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

*May 27, 2011*

I have all tanks pristine and clean. Changed the filters on the 3 gallon bowls, and did one feeding on everyone tonight (except for both batches of fry). I am finding that, my females can eat numerous times, while the males are not eating, sometimes for a couple of days, if I do multiple. I am doing one good sized feeding with medicine droppers, so I can slowly add the food and watch to see how much they really consume. This is not also helping all the fish remain super active but, I noticed personality changes as well. Once slower males were actually more active and interactive with me.

I am purchasing a WILD couple from a board member, and very excited. I plan on going tomorrow, to Petsmart to buy a good size tank for them both (divided, of course). I have multiple plants coming in this week so, I should have them planted and ready, by the time they arrive.

I have two giant plakats (both dumbo ears) in a breeding tank now. The females is maroon, with white accents around each fin, and the male is beige and black. Although the male was very interested, and the female was as well, before released, and she showed her stripes, once released, she is playing hard to get. Tank is at 81 degrees and bubble nest in in place. Now, to wait on whether the female is in the mood. She is full of eggs so, it could be a good sized spawn, if she cooperates.

Once my trip to Minnesota is through, I plan on breeding the last two males that have not bred, with the females that I had purchased as their mates. I have 8 females and am not worried about the proper mate as, many have already proven to be breeders, but I plan on trying my choice two females first.

Fry are growing nicely. 2nd batch, which is over a week old now, is now able to eat bbs and daphnia. I am doing 2 snack feedings, in between the feedings, of WW, MW and BW. I added some BW in with the frozen food, to have something in it that is living and that seemed to bring the attention to the non-live food. Now, they eat the frozen foods without issue.

First batch is growing, very active and interactive. Many now come to the top, when they see me come towards the tank. They seem to really enjoy the plants and are congregating in areas on and around them.

Second batch of fry has a pinkish/red tint so, it will be interesting to see the colors I get from both batches.

cichlids are cichlids--little pigs and want to eat non stop. I did lose two this week but, I am sure it was from an aggressive fish, just by the look of them. This is my first loss in 6 months. They also were reared from fry.


----------

